# The Last Charge of the Calcutta Light Horse - how middle-aged amateurs defeated the German navy



## GURPS




----------



## Yooper

Haven't had enough time to see more than a few minutes of this video, but I do so like Lindybeige. Generally top-notch stuff.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------

